# Civilization III - Play the world



## Stridder44 (Mar 5, 2003)

So when is Civ.3 - Play the world (PTW) gonna come out for Mac? Civ3 has been out for a while...and I really wanna play PTW too. Hmm....


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 6, 2003)

The text editor was just released a few days ago.  Have you visited www.civfanatics.com ?

It's a great site to get civ related information.  Good group of mac users there too.


----------

